# Cool Find



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Best return that cat to his owner!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Very cool. "There's a possum at the door...let him in, let him in."


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

that's good one :lpf:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I hate oppossums. Give something for the crows and buzzards to eat on the highways. They're about like a mosquito, they have very little purpose.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

We just live trapped one in of our basement this morning. 
I hate them, along with raccoons.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice clear photos!
I saw a program on people that keep them in the house like a cat.
They must not get much sleep and they poop any where they want.
Ya gotta love them a little seeing that they are the onley living marsupial that we have in North America.
Ernie


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

My mother had a pet possum when I was a teenager. It ate with the cats and used the litter box. It had a rather disgusting way of showing affection by licking and slobbering on your hand when you picked it up and petted it like a cat. I much prefer a cat's purr. It only lived a couple of years, I don't think the cat diet was good for it.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

YEah because they thrive on guts and trash. Nasty critters. I have a friend that said they shot a varmit one night from their back porch. They left it there and heard noises later that night. Shined a spotlight on it and the possum pack was fighting over the intestines. Nasty critters I'm telling ya.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nasty and stupid...I use to raise Rotts...one morning we hear her barking to beat the band. Look out the window and there is a possum pacing up and down the fence...then out of the blue the possum came through the fence with the dog right there and barking....needless to say...chomp and sling!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

They are kind of cute at that age. That being said. Defured. Wrapped in bacon with a peno in the pouch is pretty...pretty..pretty.good. As Larry David would say. 

That is a cool find! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

with a peno in the pouch is 
Onley you could come up with that idea!
Just think about it, it's the onley animal that has a built in seasoning pouch.
Except squirles--spelling. time for some sleep.
I have a date with a resident 4' rattlesnake, 7/07/09, that's living under a storage bin
Ernie


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

They NEVER tame down. DO yourself a favor and get rid of him now. With that said, the possum is the oldest living mammal on earth, but totally useless.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I think they are pretty neat, not that I have to deal with them too much.

Why the hate? Sure, they're ugly, but please don't judge me and probably most of us here on that one...

Useless? We do need scavengers, from the pesky potato bugs and earwigs to the vulture. Look at them as natures recyclers.

I say: If it isn't hurting or bothering anything and you aren't hungry, then you have no reason to kill it.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Chick said:


> .. With that said, the possum is the oldest living mammal on earth, but totally useless.


If they are the oldest living mammal on earth, they deserve credit for being pretty successful. Their paws are like human hands [other animals have this too], they have a prehensile tail and are omnivorous. I guess they are not one of the,..'cuter' animals in the world; just take some getting used to. They are pretty 'ghost-like' when you see them in the evening. I have seen them under my bird feeder at night, picking out the things the birds don't want I guess. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

the possum is the oldest living mammal 
They are a marsupial.
Perhaps you meant animal??
Ernie


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't _Marsupials _still have 'primitive' [or small] mammary glands where the young suckle? I would think some _protozoa _would be among the oldest "animals"; maybe. Or something like the _Horseshoe_ crab; and relatives?

"Horseshoe crabs are often referred to as living fossils, as they have changed little in the last 445 million years."--Wikipedia.

"Like other mammals, the marsupials are covered with hair. Mothers nurse their young —" http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/mammal/marsupial/marsupial.html


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Marsupials are mammals with a pouch.

Why the hate, you say? They carry a disease called EPM, or "possum disease", that is transmitted to horses, when the possums come in and lick the feeders of horses, for any residual feed. The disease attacks the nervous system of the horse, and after a crippling and waste away, the horse will eventually die. We lost a World Champion Paint Horse that My daughter competed on, due to this disease. The possum is not any good to eat, the fur is worthless, but he can survive to spreasd disease and kill your chickens in the hen house, as well as spread your garbage. 

Yes, I don't have any use for them.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Chick said:


> Marsupials are mammals with a pouch.
> 
> We lost a World Champion Paint Horse that My daughter competed on, due to this disease. The possum is not any good to eat, the fur is worthless, but he can survive to spreasd disease and kill your chickens in the hen house, as well as spread your garbage.


Shucks, then for you they are a bother and pest. .22 shell, here we come!

Marsupials do milk feed their babies. I don't know about 'possums, but kangaroo babies are born the size of a lima bean (my wife is soooo jealous!) and they have to make their way around somehow into the pouch, where they drink milk for several months before they are big enough to get out.


----------

